
Nvidia RTX 2080 50 percent faster than the 1080 in regular games? - craigferg501
https://www.theverge.com/circuitbreaker/2018/8/22/17769122/nvidia-geforce-rtx-2080-performance-benchmarks-games
======
Driky
The claim by nvidia is double perf in some game so more like 100% faster.

~~~
fgonzag
Probably in games that use Ray tracing or similar esoteric features, in which
case your FPS will go from 10 to 20 and Nvidia's claim will still be
technically true

